# Some new low end schecter 7s?



## Ardez (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone have any info or pics about these?

SCHECTER SGR BY SCHECTER C-7 SATIN BK - Thomann Verkkokauppa


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 21, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the SGRs are their designation for hardcases.


----------



## Ardez (Sep 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> If I remember correctly, the SGRs are their designation for hardcases.



Yeah, I found that out too. But axes... hmmm...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it's the case meant for the C-7, they just copy and pasted the description for one of the C-7s.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 22, 2011)

On a german forum, one user wrote to the Schecter distirbutiona bout those, and they said it will be a new made-in-china low budget line (SGR = *S*checter *G*uitar *R*esearch ), below the Damien line and whatevertheygot. With the new "SGR" label, they want to have it clearly seperated from the rest of their linecard.


----------



## theicon2125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Low end Schecters make me wanna


----------



## Ardez (Sep 22, 2011)

petereanima said:


> On a german forum, one user wrote to the Schecter distirbutiona bout those, and they said it will be a new made-in-china low budget line (SGR = *S*checter *G*uitar *R*esearch ), below the Damien line and whatevertheygot. With the new "SGR" label, they want to have it clearly seperated from the rest of their linecard.



Okay, thx dude. I wonder how bad they'll be


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 22, 2011)

To compete with Agile? o.0


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 22, 2011)

When I was on the schecter site today I saw they have new Demon series. I looked like 5 minutes ago and they were gone they had Vs, Devils, and some 7s in titanium!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 23, 2011)

Schecter need to make high-end guitars, not low-end. They already have the Omen series at a very affordable price.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Demon-7 - Schecter Guitar Research

it came back up 

hopefully the link works. That titanium finish :O


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ardez said:


> Okay, thx dude. I wonder how bad they'll be


 

If they have any 7s. Modding projects  I love Schecter guitars  If they make low end that means I can mod the shit out of one.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a Demon 7, and to be honest I wouldn't want to play anything lower-end than that...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 23, 2011)

Damn! dat titanium finish !!!

Do current Schecters with a TOM have the neck angled?
It's a difference playing with my RG7321 and my Schecter because of the bridge/string height (not action, they way the bridges are)


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 23, 2011)

I have an Omen 7, but I admit the stock pickups did sound like crap but I swapped them out for a JB in the bridge and a 57' in the neck and had it professionally set up, the tuners are imprecise at best but I am on a tight budget so i have an excuse at least.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 1, 2011)

I know that someone has posted about this before but I did an in depth research on this apparently new guitar and came up with very little, I only found a company listings website that identified the company with it's logo SGR by Schecter, on the German Website Thomann and I found this SCHECTER SGR BY SCHECTER C-7 SATIN BK - Thomann UK Cyberstore

It appears to be a better looking 7 string with a Mahogany body (Questionablity about quality is debatable) but the pickups are not diamond series they are SGR by Schecter pickups and the scale is also debatable at 25.5 inches (I did the calculations from 648mm to inches) and it's flat black colour isn't really attractive either but the black chrome hardware does give it some justice.

Although it looks better than the Omen 7, I don't like the specs I found out about it, especially the pickups if they are worse than the diamond series.

Here is the logo I found

http://www.trademarkia.com/logo-images/schecter-guitar-research/sgr-by-schecter-85162880.jpg

At less money than the Omen which on this website is over £300 this is at £209 but is it really worth it being pretty much a Schecter equivalent of a Squier?

EDIT: I got a pic with better resolution so you can see it close up for yourselves, I tried to get as in depth as I could but there is little info on this guitar.

SCHECTER SGR BY SCHECTER C-7 SATIN BK maximal view 4755497 - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 1, 2011)

Update: I found out these are apparently Chinese built and built on a seperate line from the other Schecters on some German Forum, after finding that out I figured these are either good for Modding projects or 7 string beginners, I will try to find out more about these but I am coming up with nothing but SGR guitar cases  plus strangely enough there is also a C-1 model on the same website under this 'SGR' name.

And here it is.

http://www.thomann.de/gb/media_bdbmaxviewer_AR_270767.html?image=4755457&small=1


----------



## Joshua2209 (Oct 1, 2011)

Doesn't SGR stand for Schecter Guitar Research?


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes it does, but I think they are using just the Initials if you like to sort of make a 'lesser brand name' as SGR by Schecter, the guitar I have posted is cheaper than an Omen 7 so I really don't know why Shecter have started doing this because they really didn't need to.

I personally wouldn't buy it because of the price, you don't know what you are going to get.

EDIT: The original topic has been merged with mine so I guess you get a fuller picture on stuff.

Thanks to whoever merged it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 1, 2011)

The Omens really aren't that bad for the price. I'd be scarred of the quality of these, though.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 1, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The Omens really aren't that bad for the price. I'd be scarred of the quality of these, though.


 
Have you seen the pics I linked?

That tune-o-matic bridge looks a little wonky on the C-7!.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 1, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> Have you seen the pics I linked?
> 
> That tune-o-matic bridge looks a little wonky on the C-7!.



Huh? What's wrong about them?


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 1, 2011)

The demonstration pics make it look like the tune-o-matic bridge is diagonally lop sided, not the best way to start selling them


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> The demonstration pics make it look like the tune-o-matic bridge is diagonally lop sided, not the best way to start selling them



Tune-O-Matic bridges can be slanted, and for some applications, such as on a guitar with a greater range, it should be slanted. It's slanted to give a better range of intonation for lower tunings.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Oct 1, 2011)

No thanks, Schecter.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tune-O-Matic bridges can be slanted, and for some applications, such as on a guitar with a greater range, it should be slanted. It's slanted to give a better range of intonation for lower tunings.


 
Never thought about that, thanks Max for the info.


----------



## 7stringsofdestruction (Oct 1, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> The demonstration pics make it look like the tune-o-matic bridge is diagonally lop sided, not the best way to start selling them


some people should know what they are talking about before they post...


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 2, 2011)

two things Schecter needs to pay attention to:
Bolt-on necks need AANJ (it is after all almost 2012)
and they need to bring back some A-7's and 006/007 designs.
I am quite happy with their lefty availability though.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the titanium finish, and the body style. I'm not sure how it varies enough from some of the other low-end models to be priced even lower. I'd still stick with my Damien-7. It's good enough for beginners, at least, and cheaper used than those are new. 

Schecter could do with some high-end models, for sure. They have a great range of guitars...but they're all essentially the same thing, making that "range" deceptive.


----------



## stevensevenstrings (Apr 13, 2012)

I have one
its aight 230 dollars. Ive got a couple recordings if you are interested


----------



## stevensevenstrings (Apr 13, 2012)

lol at the picture


----------



## stevensevenstrings (Apr 13, 2012)

One to make you boys jealous


----------



## Skitzoification (Apr 13, 2012)

^^^^ .......okay dude.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 13, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Schecter need to make high-end guitars, not low-end. They already have the Omen series at a very affordable price.


This


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 13, 2012)

Skitzoification said:


> ^^^^ .......okay dude.


 
Its allright, he's ontarian 

Joking aside, I really doubt, seeing how many amp/guitar/pedal/whatnot thread are up everyday, that you'll impress anyone with this amp my friend.

Cheers.

Edit: 


kennedyblake said:


> This


 
http://www.schecterguitars.com/Products/Guitar/Hellraiser-Extreme-C-1.aspx

Its an higher level Hellraiser


----------



## Skitzoification (Apr 13, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Its allright, he's ontarian
> 
> Joking aside, I really doubt, seeing how many amp/guitar/pedal/whatnot thread are up everyday, that you'll impress anyone with this amp my friend.
> 
> ...



hope he doesn't thing I'm being condescending. 
Everybody learns.

I'd be willing to try a schecter after seeing them alot on here. That reminds me........I played a PRS 7 String once (no bullshit), It had this transcherry red flamed top. I loved it. I think I picked up before the schecter, and forgot to try It out.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 13, 2012)

stevensevenstrings said:


> One to make you boys jealous








In all seriousness, these are obviously aimed at the starter kits from manufacturers like Fender, ESP, Ibanez etc.

The trouble is, if it's for starters, the last thing they'll want is a seven string; just a weird niche to fill in. Furthermore, who wants to START on an extended scale length? Won't it be difficult and off-putting for their un-elasticated fingers?


----------



## Skitzoification (Apr 13, 2012)

@Tordah

You'd be surprised man, I know a 16 year old that can play the solo to unleashed's Before Winter's Call.lol 

but all seriousness, It's a bit strange, BUT, It's not strange to note that some people will be buying this to start with. If not, there are other parts of the market for this guitar, you know, people looking to get a first seven, or whatever other reason I can think of (and everyone else). 

so many members on here are already set on their preferences though, So these probably won't get as much love In the more experienced side of players. 

I remembered when I received my first guitar, a Warlock bronze series with a tribal green graphic on it. It was crap, But I didn't KNOW that yet until I started to become more fluent to my personal playing style. such Is the case for every beginner.


----------



## Zado (Apr 13, 2012)

> http://www.schecterguitars.com/Produ...treme-C-1.aspx
> 
> Its an higher level Hellraiser


yeah yeah,but i guess the H.E. won't be as awesome as the old hollywood...ob better, the c-1 30th anniversary,man,that was sort of a custom shop thing


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree 100% that Schecter should have a USA series.

They could compete with ESP and Ibanez and any high end 7 string maker if they do it right.

The customs are real nice, but the price is something few people can ever afford ($3000+).

A USA C7 with no inlays, ebony or maple fretboard, quilted maple top, and white binding. The neck could be maple or Mahogany, and wings Mahogany. Trans black, red, and green tops? eh? eh? Passives w/no ring? YES? YES!


----------



## Zado (Apr 13, 2012)

Well...they just moved to a bigger factory in the US,so the previous building could be used for high end models....well that would be a dream  not sure shibuya'd love to see some kind of competition with ESP


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 13, 2012)

Schecter needs to reevaluate their inlay designs. 

They're horrible.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 13, 2012)

Zado said:


> Well...they just moved to a bigger factory in the US,so the previous building could be used for high end models....well that would be a dream  not sure shibuya'd love to see some kind of competition with ESP



Maybe Schecter could open a factory in Japan or have ESP make their high end 7's.

I think what these companies need to learn, is that 7 string players want either a really high end main guitar, or a lower priced guitar with good pickups.

We have all played guitars before and we shop carefully. I hate seeing "beginner" 7 strings, make it stop.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 13, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I agree 100% that Schecter should have a USA series.
> 
> They could compete with ESP and Ibanez and any high end 7 string maker if they do it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## thrsher (Apr 13, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I agree 100% that Schecter should have a USA series.
> 
> They could compete with ESP


 
i think ESP owns Schecters if im not mistaken


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 13, 2012)

thrsher said:


> i think ESP owns Schecters if im not mistaken



That's way too vague,considering the fact that Schecter's "guitar research" pricerange is the same with ESP LTD's . They are competing each other,have similar quality,and are owned by the same man/people.



Now for the non-LTD ESP models ,there are few high end Schecters to represent that range ( custom orders,special editions that pop up in drum city guitar land, etc).


----------



## thrsher (Apr 13, 2012)

I mean the company ESP actaully owns schecter and its name. I could be wrong though


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea i saw these advertised on their site as a beginner range guitar with some of their popular shapes. They're crap. Not to mention they're all black finishes which make me want to eat lampshades.

SGR is the designation for their hardcases, yes. I remember vividly as i had one bookmarked for some time. Their hardcases are nice btw but shit in the storage spots flys all over the place.


----------



## Lankles (Apr 14, 2012)

thrsher said:


> I mean the company ESP actaully owns schecter and its name. I could be wrong though



I think both Schecter and ESP have the same owner/parent company. Wikipedia mentions Hisatake Shibuya as the most recent owner, who founded Electric Sound Products in Tokyo. ESP isn't the parent company of Schecter though.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 16, 2012)

Lankles said:


> I think both Schecter and ESP have the same owner/parent company. Wikipedia mentions Hisatake Shibuya as the most recent owner, who founded Electric Sound Products in Tokyo. ESP isn't the parent company of Schecter though.


 
Just to give the exact Wikipedia quote:



> In 1987, the Texas investors sold the company to Hisatake Shibuya, a Japanese entrepreneur who also owned the Musicians Institute in Hollywood and ESP Guitars (To this day, Schecter Guitar Research and ESP Guitars have remained separate entities).[1] Shibuya moved the company back to California and returned Schecter to its custom shop roots, devoting all its efforts to manufacturing high-end, expensive custom instruments.


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Maybe Schecter could open a factory in Japan or have ESP make their high end 7's.
> 
> I think what these companies need to learn, is that 7 string players want either a really high end main guitar, or a lower priced guitar with good pickups.
> 
> We have all played guitars before and we shop carefully. I hate seeing "beginner" 7 strings, make it stop.


Well they do have a factory in japan,Schecter Japan more precisely...check their site,they build some amazing strats n teles (though not all the models are listed in the official site,dunno why).

Unfortunatly that factory is more part of ESP than schecter USA i guess...sort of an excuse,for ESP,to use classic fender headstock shape and tom anderson designs though schecter's name (cuz schecter guitar research can legally use them since 80es)


----------

